#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-15
<darkxst> roasted, re your comment the other day, ubuntu is now a cycle behind gnome. so Saucy will be 3.8, but we will have 3.10 on the ppa
<jemadux> what version has 13.04 on ubuntu ?
<darkxst> jemadux, 3.6
<darkxst> jemadux, and 3.8 on ppa
<darkxst> ricotz, hi
<jemadux> i see ;)
<ricotz> darkxst, hi
<darkxst> ricotz, so what happens with clutter now? it should be bumped to clutter-2.0?
<darkxst> (given the api bump?)
<ricotz> clutter doesnt break api
<ricotz> and there will be no 2.0 release afaik
<ricotz> clutter 1.16 is the current dev branch
<ricotz> cogl is the problem
<darkxst> oh right, I was looking at clutter master
<ricotz> they current release situation is a bit problematic since clutter 1.15.2 doesnt build against cogl 1.15.2 (with enabled wayland backends)
<ricotz> darkxst, for both cogl and clutter the 1.16 branches are the current ones
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> darkxst, sorry, so it seems wise to wait for the next clutter/cogl round for the ppa, so don't wait for them in staging
<darkxst> right, theres no actual dependency on the yet anyway, right?
<ricotz> no, not yet
<ricotz> darkxst, do you know why jbicha pushed gvfs to the "normal" ppa?
<ricotz> (while it is systemd enabled)
<darkxst> ricotz, he had a gvfs mp for enabling goa
<ricotz> this is not what i asked ;)
<ricotz> https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+sourcepub/3363736/+listing-archive-extra
<ricotz> this was probably meant for the staging/raring ppa
<darkxst> yeh perhaps, but the one in staging has goa enabled and this new one doesnt?
<darkxst> so  i have no idea really
<roasted> hello friends
<ricotz> jbicha, hi
<ricotz> :)
<ricotz> did you intend to upload gvfs (systemd enabled) to gnome3-team/gnome3 instead of the gnome3-staging?
<jbicha> ricotz: oh
<jbicha> no I was just uploading for goa support but it looks like seb128 wants that in a separate package if possible
<ricotz> jbicha, hmm
<ricotz> let's see where the screams come from if it breaks things
<jbicha> I'll do another upload later today at least
<jbicha> thanks for letting me know :)
<roasted> do you guys actively work for Ubuntu/Gnome, or are you guys hangin out on the back porch at home doing this?
<ricotz> jbicha, yw
<ricotz> jbicha, i am not objected to push the systemd enabled stack to gnome3-ppa if it only breaks unity stuff
<jbicha> ricotz: well it's not needed until g-s-d 3.8 is ready for the gnome3 ppa
<ricotz> jbicha, fair enough
<jbicha> roasted: Ubuntu GNOME is a volunteer project, there aren't any paid positions if that's what you're wondering
<roasted> jbicha: I kind of thought so. I just wasn't sure. :)
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-16
<roasted> attn: ubuntu gnome developers. I have a stupid yet serious question. I am getting a truckload of apport popups on 13.10. SHOULD I be reporting each and every single one? I feel like I get them even when the system is idle.
<roasted> I don't want to overload the bug reporter with nonsense, but I also don't want to disregard apport if there are underlying bugs that might need eyes on them.
<roasted> Just wanted to see what you guys thought so I could help to the best of my abilities. Thanks!
<jbicha> roasted: there's 2 kinds of pop-ups, some open launchpad.net for you to report a bug, the others go to https://errors.ubuntu.com/ where they help developers see which crashes happen most often
<jbicha> see also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ErrorTracker
<jbicha> in the future there might be a button in activity-log-manager to automatically send some of those reports which would be nicer
<roasted> indeed
<roasted> I just don't want you guys to be offing anything I submit if it's as irritating as spam in your email
<roasted> but like I said, I hate to overlook things as an end user if it'll help.
<gone> hey
<gone> aneone here
<gone> ?
<gone> anyone *
<darkxst> ricotz, gtk 3.9 is really broken in VMware ;(
<ricotz> darkxst, huh, how so?
<darkxst> X is booting into low graphics mode
<darkxst> and then just a blank screen after that dialog.
<ricotz> this doesnt sound like a gtk problem too me
<darkxst> ricotz, it goes away as soon as I purge staging
<darkxst> the X logs themselves seem fine
<ricotz> i see, any crash reports or output in session.log
<darkxst> I don't get as far as logging in
<ricotz> what session are you trying to start?
<ricotz> i guess GNOME
<darkxst> tried both gdm and lightdm
<ricotz> ok, so did you at their logs?
<ricotz> e.g. /var/log/gdm/:0-greeter.log
<darkxst> gnome-session[1469]: Gdk-WARNING: gnome-session: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0
<ricotz> /var/log/gdm/:0.log ?
<darkxst> it was normal I believe
<darkxst> I will check again in a min
<ricotz> brb
<darkxst> ricotz, I just tested in a new VM and its now working
<ricotz> darkxst, good ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, what would you suggest with gnome-bluetooth api break? build gnome-shell without it for now?
<ricotz> darkxst, yes, you don't want to deal with bluz5
<ricotz> darkxst, i am reverting two commits for that in my builds
<darkxst> oh right, I see
<darkxst> I suppose you revert commits before building git snapshots?
<ricotz> darkxst, in this case, yes
<darkxst> ok
<ricotz> darkxst, i thought you were looking into other source while gnome-shell/mutter doesnt even need the newer gtk afaik
<darkxst> to be honest I though there would be more deps on it, but at the same time, 3.8 is very buggy so...
<wasanzy> I have ubuntu 13.04 and installed the Gnome desktop environment from the ubuntu software center, but when I go to extensions.gnome.org, I am told I don't have the latest gnome desktop installed so I can't install extensions, how can I solve that?
<mgedmin> wasanzy, what browser do you use?
<wasanzy> chromium
<wasanzy> and also firefox
<mgedmin> if I'm not mistaken, you get that error if your browser is missing the Gnome Shell Integration plugin (/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libgnome-shell-browser-plugin.so; both firefox and chromium ought to pick it up)
<mgedmin> can you check with about:plugins that this plugin is enabled?
<wasanzy> how can I check?
<mgedmin> well, if it's listed somewhere on that page
<wasanzy> on the about plugin? chromium or firefox?
<mgedmin> both support about:plugins, IIRC
<mgedmin> chromium definitely does (it changes the URL to chrome://plugins)
<wasanzy> is enabled on chromium, checking firefox
<mgedmin> okay, so it is enabled
<mgedmin> then maybe you're trying to install an extension that wants gnome-shell 3.8?  ubuntu 13.04 ships gnome-shell 3.6
<mgedmin> there's a PPA where you can get 3.8
<mgedmin> see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_GNOME
<mgedmin> (it has a link)
<wasanzy> none of the extensions acutally allows me to install it
<mgedmin> that is interesting
<wasanzy> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3 ?
<mgedmin> FWIW I'm using ubuntu 13.04, with gnome-shell 3.8 (from that ppa, yes)
<mgedmin> extensions work for me in chromium
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> interestinly, after upgrading gnome, on the extensions page, no button is provided for me to install a plugin
<mgedmin> the plugin is shipped in the distro, by the gnome-shell package
<mgedmin> I wonder if you need to restart chromium after apt-get dist-upgrading gnome-shell... ?
<wasanzy> I restarted the whole system
<wasanzy> how do I get the list of extensions that are installed?
<wasanzy> hello still not getting the extensions, how do I know the version of Gnome installed?
<bennypr0fane> hello, updates is offering my an upgrade for Gnome shell: 3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring1   installed version is: 3.8.2-1ubuntu2~raring2  is it just me, or is this actually a *downgrade*?
<bennypr0fane> and should I do it? I may have triggered it by a manual apt-get update
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-17
<kidx> Hello
<roasted> hello
<kidx> I wanna install alpha and help ind issues would this be iwse also i am a a gamer and running steam would it be wise to find errors with steam? also are you guys gona support steam and other gaming title just like ubuntu?
<kidx> is your goal the same as ubuntu or just wondering casue i love gaming and love Gnome?
<roasted> I'm not a developer, so I can't directly comment, but I can't imagine Ubuntu GNOME would be wildly different than Ubuntu in terms of gaming.
<roasted> Ubuntu GNOME is built on the Ubuntu base.
<roasted> And even if it wasn't, Steam is running on countless other Linux distros. Fedora, openSUSE, etc.
<kidx> so whast the idea here
<roasted> Ubuntu is based on Unity
<roasted> Ubuntu GNOME is based on Gnome
<roasted> It's the front end, the desktop environment which is different.
<kidx> the ubuntu gnome main site said its easy to install true or false?
<roasted> Ubuntu GNOME intends to be built on the Ubuntu base while being as pure Gnome as possible.
<roasted> Oh yes.
<kidx> so pretty much same as ubunut base with gnome so every thing is compatible correct?
<roasted> I've never had an issue installing any sort of Linux distro, for the most part. Some are different but most are easy.
<roasted> If it's compatible with Ubuntu, it's compatible with Ubuntu GNOME.
<kidx> awsome
<kidx> thast what i wanna hear
<roasted> The only time that might not be true is if you're trying to install a Unity-specific feature (like a new lens or something) into Ubuntu GNOME.
<kidx> i am installing alpha now to look for bugs
<roasted> But that would be due to, well, not having Unity, since Ubuntu is Unity and Ubuntu GNOME is Gnome. :P
<roasted> Nice. I'm running the alpha on my end too.
<roasted> I had some issues with system hardlocks on the 3.8 kernel, which is what 13.04 is based on. The 13.10 alpha comes with kernel 3.10, and I've had *no* issues with it.
<roasted> Apport comes up now and then saying it found an issue, but I've never had any actual stability issues to report.
<roasted> For being in alpha, it seems pretty solid. I've never ran an alpha OS before. I'm a believer in LTS releases.
<kidx> 12.10 was bad
<kidx> i skipped it
<roasted> But since Ubuntu GNOME is young yet, it missed the 12.04 LTS mark, so... here I am.
<roasted> Yea I ran 12.10 for all but two days before I went back to 12.04.
<roasted> On Unity, that is.
<roasted> I didn't use Ubuntu GNOME in 12.10 days when it was the remix.
<roasted> I was still trying to tolerate Unity.
<kidx> unity is ok minux amazon
<roasted> yeah
<kidx> i hope none of that goes in here
<roasted> The amazon thing ENRAGES me.
<roasted> oh my gosh I doubt it ever would.
<kidx> good
<roasted> Gnome would never allow it, and Ubuntu GNOME aims to be directly in line with Gnome as much as possible.
<kidx> i love this version just needs testers
<kidx> ill be testing teh hell out of this
<roasted> good deal!
<kidx> 24/7 gaming and every thing
<roasted> Lots of good guys in here.
<roasted> I've had conversations with a few of the devs. They're great.
<roasted> Volunteering their time and energy to make this distro spin amazing while listening to end users like me. Gotta love it.
<kidx> never met teh gnome devs here
<roasted> Yeah, there's a handful of them here. Great guys.
<kidx> i need help installiong graphic drivers for my ati
<kidx> amd
<kidx> HD5770
<kidx> thats all
<kidx> and i am off to the races
<roasted> It wouldn't be any different in Ubuntu GNOME than what it was in Ubuntu.
<roasted> Just need to enable it in your additional drivers tab of the software sources menu.
<kidx> just burning now and gona install oh does teh fan club driver installer work here
<roasted> Also, good luck. AMD/ATI hasn't been the best with Linux support.
<kidx> with gnome it has for me
<roasted> Hopefully that card, being relatively new and all (if I recall), would yield better results.
<roasted> I personally stick to Intel and Nvidia GPUs and Intel or Atheros wifi chips.
<kidx> intel could not run a game more than 60fps maxed out lol
<kidx> and they are a cpu dev not graphics
<roasted> yeah, Intel GPUs aren't largely used for gaming.
<kidx> nvidia i say yea
<roasted> I prefer them for laptops, though, since gaming on laptops is kind of LOL.
<kidx> but i had issue with nvidia in the past
<roasted> They work great for HTPC setups though.
<roasted> Nvidia used to be meh a few years ago.
<roasted> Ever since Linus Torvalds flipped them the bird they've been bringing a lot of updates to the Linux side - which is great.
<kidx> do you know the the ubuntu amd installer by fan club works
<roasted> no idea
<kidx> ill test it
<roasted> I avoid AMD like the plague, to be entirely honest with you. :P
<roasted> I haven't used AMD on Linux since... probably 2008
<kidx> amd is not bad
<roasted> AMD is not 'bad', but their lack of Linux support writes them off in my book.
<kidx> its the linux xserver
<roasted> Nvidia does a better job, so I support them by choice.
<roasted> No - it's their drivers.
<kidx> nope
<roasted> I understand AMD only has 1 guy working on drivers, and his work has been somewhat questionable over the years.
<kidx> the x server needs to be fixed
<roasted> If you say so, man. ;)
<kidx> thats why we get screen tear on all cards
<roasted> There's no denying that the xserver needs an overhaul. That's where Wayland and Mir are coming from.
<kidx> windows on the other hand dont have that
<roasted> But it doesn't excuse why AMD has significantly worse driver quality than Nvidia as of right now, today.
<roasted> But if it works for you, then that's great. That's all that matters.
<kidx> but they copyrighted there patteren
<kidx> what u mean driver quality
<kidx> if you mean physicx
<roasted> FGLRX is a royal headache.
<kidx> lol
<kidx> nvidia cant rollback
<roasted> I've gotten kernel updates that broke FGLRX entirely, requiring me to resort to a terminal to fix the issue.
<roasted> Meanwhile Nvidia rolls from one kernel to another without issue.
<kidx> so they both have there issues
<roasted> I have, literally, never had an issue with Nvidia GPUs
<kidx> they are a headach in my eyes fans always going
<kidx> the gpu chp is all that is good
<roasted> They do. In some ways, it's like picking your poison. I'm just saying, if I have to pick a poison, I'd rather pick a teaspoon of arsenic than 10 gallons of it.
<kidx> if you say so
<roasted> In fact, some people were predicting 2013 would be the year AMD would have to sell out. That of course is kind of a stretch, but it made me laugh seeing that.
<roasted> It doesn't affect me - I just buy different gear that I know works for my needs.
<kidx> I rather coolr runnign better price range than what nvidia has to offer but to eeach their own man
<roasted> If yours works, then great.
<kidx> yup
<roasted> But I will say this.
<roasted> There's a reason Intel/Nvidia chips are in System76 (Ubuntu preinstalled laptop vendor) units and not AMD...
<roasted> just my 2c. ;)
<kidx> thats 1 lol only 1
<roasted> Ha - okay, we're going no where.
<roasted> If AMD works for you, use it.
<kidx> i am using it
<kidx> lol
<roasted> But I avoid them for several reasons, and I don't see that changing unless AMD ups their Linux support substantially.
<kidx> been great for years
<kidx> how we suspose that
<kidx> what we do
<roasted> what do we do for.. what
<kidx> i am not buying a expensive card unless my pc i get comes with it
<roasted> I don't buy overly expensive cards for my systems.
<roasted> I just buy what I need and move on with life. :P
<kidx> i am a gamer all i wanna do is game with a budget price
<roasted> Well, have at it.
<roasted> I'd rather pay a few bucks more to know I'm getting good support than the reverse.
<kidx> how much more 300
<roasted> Hard to say without having a need on the table for a new system and a budget to spend on gear.
<roasted> I haven't built a system that is gaming worthy for about 2 years, so I'd need to look around and read up.
<kidx> i can double Intell for half teh price or less
<kidx> 8 core cpu 209
<roasted> That's fine.
<kidx> price intel
<kidx> i7
<kidx> lol
<roasted> But like I said, it doesn't matter if the most amazing AMD GPU is 10 bucks.
<roasted> If it has crap support, it has crap support.
<roasted> In Linux, people avoid AMD GPU's for a reason.
<kidx> every one keeps saying this
<roasted> I can't comment on AMD processors though. That's kind of a different beast since CPUs ar ea bit different.
<roasted> CPUs don't need specific proprietary drivers to run as GPUs do
<darkxst> my theory is that AMD don't really have the man power to maintain both a proprietry blob and the OSS drivre
<kidx> you would think open source drivers would solve stuff
<roasted> Open source drivers could solve stuff... but as long as AMD keeps code closed off, it's a difficult task to undertake.
<kidx> i heard  they were gona open source it
<kidx> but i guess thats a myth
<roasted> I hope they do.
<roasted> So far I haven't heard anything.
<kidx> me neither
<kidx> i just hear talks in the works
<kidx> and stuff from other communitys
<darkxst> they have a team working on radeon driver, however most of the code in fglrx will never be able to be open sourced
<roasted> If they do, I'll be a number 1 supporter of AMD.
<roasted> But I don't see them doing that.
<roasted> darkxst: by choice, or by design?
<darkxst> they have landed dynamic power management in 3.11
<kidx> they once were the best cards to have
<roasted> very nice
<darkxst> by protecting IP i guess
<roasted> darkxst: do you think 13.10 will be married to 3.10? Or do you think 13.10 has room to adopt newer kernels as the release date gets closer?
<kidx> brb guys nice talking with you
<darkxst> I don't think the kernel team has made the final call yet, so will depend on how things progress leading up to kernel freeze
<roasted> is there a date set for that?
<roasted> the kernel freeze?
<darkxst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelFreeze
<roasted> good deal
<tich_> Hey. I have been working on an essay and just noticed that my spell check isn't activated in libreoffice but it appears from the settings that it should be. any suggestions to get it working?
<darkxst> tich_, you probably need to make sure you have dictionaries installed
<darkxst> myspell-*
<darkxst> and/or hunspell for some languages I think
<tich_> darkxst, i am pretty sure i have myspell installed. i will check for hunspell
<darkxst> tich_, check the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibreOffice
<kidx> hello guys i am on 13.10 but hen i installed it the os said 13.04
<kidx> is that right
<tich_> darkxst, yeah. i didn't have the right one installed but it is fixed now thanks
<darkxst> Look what happened to the blinds ! https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/115870/Saucy%20-%203.9%20%40%202013-07-17%2017%3A54%3A11.png
<anonee> BrokenThumb hi, I'm trying to add a bookmark using the Bookmarks menu or by pressing Ctrl+D but to no avail... (nautilus 3.4.2 in GNOME 3.4 fallback mode) can you please help me? P.S. no need to type the spaces, I understand :D and get well.
<anonee> maybe jbicha got the answer?
<darkxst> anonee, that works fine here
<anonee> darkxst adding a local folder right?
<darkxst> yeh
<anonee> not working for me :(
<darkxst> what version of nautilus?
<anonee> nautilus 3.4.2 in GNOME 3.4 fallback mode
<anonee> on*
<darkxst> oh, I don't even have a VM with 3.4 anymore!
<anonee> because 3.4 was the last version that offers GNOME Classic as far as I know
<darkxst> 3.8 has classic mode, but still requires openGL for best performance
<anonee> i have openGL
<anonee> it's a physical machine
<anonee> I'm afraid you
<anonee> I'm afraid u make me upgrade now lol
<anonee> how to?
<anonee> do I have to purge 3.4 first?
<anonee> btw I'm using compiz and emerald.
<anonee> and conky
<darkxst> you would lose compiz
<darkxst> but conky should still work
<anonee> you mean it won't work on 3.8?
<darkxst> (its basically gnome-shell with a bunch of extensions to make it more like the old layout)
<darkxst> yeh compiz won't work on 3.8
<anonee> then no thank you, the jelly windows make me feel better lol
<anonee> compiz is essential, it brings some fun to the serious times
<anonee> darkxst I can live without the bookmarks!
<anonee> but u know what I'm gonna run in terminal and see!
<anonee> how did i forget that
<darkxst> you might have troubling running gnome-shell in a terminal ;)
<anonee> wait a min I should select the folder, and then Ctrl+D or click Add bookmark. right?
<darkxst> on 3.8 you enter the folder and then ctrl+D to bookmark it
<darkxst> I really don't remember how it worked in 3.4
<anonee> I just felt stupid, but thank you, it's working :P
<anonee> :D
<anonee> and I was thinking there should be something wrong
<anonee> :D
<kidx> Hello did any one notice when installing 13.10 it says 13.04 or no?
<ashish_> i m using ubuntu12.04. can i use gnome 3.8 on it. currently my gnome is 3.4. i tried but not able to install after adding ppa
<ashish_> anybody will ans?
<jbicha> gnome flashback with compiz still works in 13.10 but there are issues like bug 971051 and bug 1196177
<ubot5> bug 971051 in compiz (Ubuntu Precise) "No Alt+Tab in gnome classic session (switcher plugin not loaded)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971051
<ubot5> bug 1196177 in ubuntu-themes (Ubuntu) "Gnome-Panel White Square (Gnome-Fallback-Session/Flashback)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1196177
<jbicha> there effectively aren't developers working on flashback which is bad when gnome evolves so much from release to release
<jbicha> there's also some bugs where apps assume that it is "GNOME" even though underneath it's probably more like Unity
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-18
<nuttijay> moin miotanand
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-19
<roasted> hello friends
<ricotz> darkxst, hey, thanks for filling up staging so nicely :)
<ricotz> darkxst, btw pushed a g-s-d fix
<darkxst> ricotz, np
<darkxst> it was mostly pretty straight forward, although I imagine things will start breaking once we get to beta!
<darkxst> ricotz, I couldnt update pango though due to this -> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=704431
<ubot5> Gnome bug 704431 in general "tests can't find sample files when srcdir != builddir" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<darkxst> ricotz, anyway I am off for the weekend...
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> how can i get a windows list in gnome shell 3 panel?
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> ashams:
<thunder1212> ate
<thunder1212> atrus:
<thunder1212> basso:
<thunder1212> benonsoftware:
<thunder1212> BrokenThumb:
<thunder1212> df
<thunder1212> Unity:
<thunder1212> zequence:
<jbicha> thunder1212: stop
<thunder1212> ok
<thunder1212> jbicha: how can i get a windows list in gnome shell 3 panel?
<jbicha> please stop pinging individual people¸ if someone knows the answer they'll probably answer
<thunder1212> jbicha: ok sorry, i thought that there is no activity so i started some..
<thunder1212> jbicha: i have ubuntu 12.04 installed on my laptop and i installed gnome shell is it different from ubuntu gnome?
<thunder1212> AbsintheSyringe: hi
<thunder1212> AbsintheSyringe: welcome to ubuntu-gnome
<thunder1212> jbicha: do you think that i need to download ubuntu gnome afresh?
<thunder1212> thunder1212:
<thunder1212> thunder1212:
<roasted> hello friends
<thunder1212> roasted: hi
<jbicha> thunder1212: it's possible to get a window list in GNOME Shell if you install Ubuntu GNOME 13.04, use the GNOME3 PPA, install gnome-shell-extensions, and choose GNOME Classic from the log in screen
<thunder1212> roasted: do you think that i need to download ubuntu gnome afresh. although i have ubuntu 12.04 and gnome shell installed
<jbicha> there's probably an easier way but I don't really use many extensions
<jbicha> thunder1212: you can try looking around https://extensions.gnome.org/
<thunder1212> jbicha: how do you switch between windows in gnome shell?
<jbicha> thunder1212: https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-help/3.4/shell-windows-switching.html
<thunder1212> ok thnkx
<thunder1212> bye
<roasted> hello friends
<roasted> has anybody resumed their 13.10 system to find Gnome is ENTIRELY wigged out with acid-trip like colors?
<roasted> About once per every 10 resumes I have to log in blindly and then ALT F2 and hit R a few times. Sometimes I have to reboot Gnome nly ones, other times it takes 2 or 3 tries to get Gnome to entirely reset.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-20
<jbicha> darkxst: ubiquity has an icon in gnome-shell now, I attached a screenshot to bug 1203224
<ubot5> bug 1203224 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Top bar in GNOME Shell should say "Install Ubuntu GNOME" or "Install" not "Ubiquity"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203224
<Ben64> is there any way to get 13.10 classic mode to look and act ... classic?
<roasted> hello friends!
<thunder1212> hi
<roasted> hi
<thunder1212> iam downloadin ubuntu gnome 13.04
<thunder1212> amd64
<roasted> nice
<roasted> I wish I could use 13.04.
<roasted> 13.04 comes with kernel 3.8, which has given me a ton of grief on this laptop. It goes into a hardlock mode randomly. It's not a fault of Ubuntu Gnome, I've seen it with other distros using kernel 3.8. I'm on Ubuntu GNOME 13.10 alpha now with kernel 3.10 and it hasn't locked up a single time.
<roasted> If I could use the LTS and use Gnome 3.8 I'd hop on that in a hot second, but it's not really possible.
<thunder1212> roasted: my laptop had a problem with kernel 3.0(the one in ubuntu11.10 and every other linux distro at that version). My laptop would drain in half an hour and the fans would be running at extremely high speed
<thunder1212> roasted: why does this happen have any idea ?
<roasted> I have no idea. But I wouldn't be using 11.10 to begin with.
<thunder1212> roasted: at one point of time it was the latest?
<roasted> at one point, yes
<roasted> kernel 3.10 was released recently
<roasted> I wouldn't have a clue hwo to troubleshoot 3.0 as its an older kernel
<thunder1212> roasted: i keep getting some crash report or the other on my laptop runnign ubuntu 12.04?
<thunder1212> roasted: some or the other application crashes always, and i get this "Sorry Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error."
<roasted> thunder1212: that's just apport thinking it ran into an issue in the background
<roasted> you can disable that if you like
<thunder1212> roasted: how?
<roasted> sudo gedit /etc/default/apport
<roasted> you'll see enabled=1
<roasted> change the 1 to 0
<roasted> save
<thunder1212> roasted: do you know how i can have a window list on gnome 3
<thunder1212> roasted: where do the windows go when minimised?
<roasted> thunder1212: they go to the dock, located in the activities overlay menu.
<roasted> thunder1212: there are extensions available if you want them in your sight at all times
<thunder1212> roasted: what do you usually do to manage windows just let them be in the activities lverlay?
<roasted> thunder1212: I'm a huge alt-tab user, so I use that for the most part.
<thunder1212> roasted: but when you have many windows open for same application then?
<roasted> thunder1212: many windows open for the same application? Like what?
<thunder1212> roasted: firefox
<roasted> I only ever have 1 Firefox window open
<roasted> just multiple tabs within that single window
<thunder1212> roasted: or spreadsheet
<thunder1212> roasted: ok i have downloaded ubuntu gnome 1304 and am transfering it to usb will reinstall and be back
<ubot5> Error: Gnome bug 1304 could not be found
<thunder1212> bye
<roasted> have fun
<kirito> hi
<smok35645gff> Is Ubuntu includes the latest versions of Gnome Gnome 3? Is Gnome 3 has a panel that infomuje battery status?
<thunder1212> hi
<thunder1212> hi
<roasted> devs - I'm curious on your stance with 13.10. I've noticed lately a lot less apport popups. I can only imagine more and more bugs are getting squashed.
#ubuntu-gnome 2013-07-21
<Greylocks> how do you get focus follows mouse in gnome?
<Dark_light> anyone using the saucy alpha on a daily basis  ?
<roasted> I was up until last night.
<roasted> I decided to bump back to 13.04 to see if any updates to the 3.8 kernel fixed my issue.
<Dark_light> what issue?
<roasted> I was using 13.10 to get away from the 3.8 kernel, as 3.8 introduced a problem for me and 3.10 kernel (in 13.10 ubuntu gnome alpha) fixed it.
<roasted> my laptop would lock up randomly with no warning or error
<Dark_light> oh yeah it's an issue with some intel hd audio cards I've been told, I've had the same issue I remember I just upgraded to the 3.9.something kernel and it disappeared
<roasted> it was a GPU error, something about kernel 3.8 that enabled new features for Intel Sandy Bridge GPUs
<roasted> oh you've seen it?
<Dark_light> yeah
<roasted> I was told it was GPU related
<roasted> it locks up 100%
<roasted> I can't move my mouse, sound locks up, everything 100% gridlock
<Dark_light> it could be I never looked too much into it I just upgraded the kernel and that was it
<roasted> well I was going to upgrade the kernel, but I wasn't sure how to plug in my broadcom wireless driver after that
<Dark_light> the odd thing though is that on the same machine on gentoo and a 3.8 kernel I've never had a single issue
<roasted> because if I go into additional drivers and reinstall it, it doesn't compile properly for some reason
<roasted> yeah, it could be a 3.8 issue specific to ubuntu
<roasted> I only tried mint and it did the same thing, but mint being ubuntu based is uh....
<roasted> ya know
<Dark_light> broadcom is a pain in the ass
<Dark_light> how did you find saucy anyway ?
<roasted> I liked it
<roasted> I was surprised how not-terrible it was for being an alpha
<roasted> the big reason I'm going back to 13.04 on this system is I need handbrake
<roasted> and handbrake doesn't have any 13.10 packages yet
<roasted> I figured it'd be an opportunity to see if any of the incremental 3.8.x updates for the 3.8 kernel fixed my issue.
<roasted> otherwise I'll handbrake what I need and 13.10 it up again
<Dark_light> that's good I can't stand having two online accounts that alone makes me want to upgrade to 3.10
<roasted> I found it annoying too, but I use them infrequently enough I let it go.
<roasted> Go in, set up, get out, done, ya know
<Dark_light> I'm dd'ing the saucy iso on a usb stick right now, will test it in a few minutes
<roasted> it's a good install. I'm super anxious for it.
<roasted> I like what these devs are doing a lot.
<roasted> It's fantastic to have a Gnome based Ubuntu fork. I get best of the two worlds I enjoy most while avoiding any Unity-based political crap. :P
<Dark_light> here we go, I'll be back in a bit
<ryan_> perhaps someone can help me(new to ubuntu), i just downloaded gnome desktop environment, with extra components, as far as I know it's been installed, but I see no difference.. is there something im supposed to do within the terminal?
<roasted> if you installed it in the regular Ubuntu install you need to choose it at the login screen
<roasted> log out and you'll see an icon, like a gear or something. select GNOME and log in
<ryan_> ok, let me restart
<roasted> I'm on my phone so I won't be of immediate assistance
<roasted> but that's what it sounds like to me
<roasted> give ita shot
<ryan_> no worries, im a newbie :D
<roasted> good luck :-)
<ryan_> oh my, so many choices... gnome, gnome classic, gnome classic(no effects) lol
<roasted> just select GNOME for the regular gnome shell
<roasted> or gnome classic for a classic mode
<roasted> I prefer GNOME shell under the GNOME option. personal preference
<ryan_> good deal, that was easier than I thought
<roasted> not everything in Linux is hard. :-)
<ryan_> just a learning curve
<ryan_> ive tried looking at some articles at "must have...after installing ubuntu" but im not really sure what ive done already and havent... as there was 238 updates as soon as i finished installing
<jbicha> darkxst_: Alpha2 is this week https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<jbicha> darkxst_: I want to do a ug-default-settings upload, what should we set as the Firefox homepage?
<darkxst_> jbicha, I like about:home if we can get that working
<jbicha> darkxst_: so keep it broken for a bit longer in hopes someone will notice the bug and fix it? :)
<darkxst_> jbicha, I guess
<darkxst_> maybe I will look into it later
<jbicha> one workaround would be to split ubufox into 2 extensions so that we can just not install the about:startpage one
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-14
<darkxst> Noskcaj, why aren
<darkxst> why aren't your g-i/gjs patches in the sponsorship queue?
<darkxst> bug 1283551
<ubot5> bug 1283551 in Ubuntu GNOME "gjs-console crashed with signal 5" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283551
<slinnky> yeah baby
<slinnky> DASPRiD, voluptous velociraptor baby... You got my vote
 * slinnky beats the chest
<Kopfgeldjaeger> darkxst: Hi! Shouldn't gdm+nvidia optimus work by using your and the xorg-edgers PPA? For me, using the nvidia card does not work at all (with the nvidia-340 driver)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> brb
<Kopfgeldjaeger> Xorg log after "prime-select nvidia" and "service gdm restart": http://pastebin.com/H9nzr8XW - I can only see a black/dark screen
<Kopfgeldjaeger> x64, nvidia-340 340.24-0ubuntu1~xedgers14.04, gdm 3.10.0.1-0ubuntu3.1~trusty1
<Kopfgeldjaeger> brb
<shay_shay> hello
<shay_shay> i know the official answer is not to use the gnome staging PPA, but what if one was determined to use it? is it really broken or really guaranteed to break or is that just what they say to scare people away who arent committed?
<shay_shay> e.g. on fedora 20 theres a copr (like a ppa) which has 3.12, and it works fine
<shay_shay> but they say the same thing, but honestly my ubuntu 14.04 install with stable unity broke sooner than my f20 with 3.12 on it did(because it didnt, and ubuntu did)
<dotgokul> shay_shay, That ppa is based on the stable gnome 3.12. So it is quite fine for me. I am using that ppa along with unity not gnome-shell. Ambiance theme still needs work for the new nautilus for example. If you want anyone to give a warranty no one will, nor should they have to :-) If you are familiar and confident about ppa-purge or even uninstalling the offending bits and re-installing from the right repository, using command line in the worst
<dotgokul> case, I think you can give it a try. I am very comfortable as of now with all that.
<Noskcaj> darkxst, I'd not subscribed sponsors because i wasn't sure if it worked (was waiting for someone to test)
<Noskcaj> I'll subscribe them now
<shay_shay> dotgokul: thanks i will do then
<shay_shay> its not a mission critical install anyway
<Noskcaj> darkxst, fyi: gnome 3.12 is going to unstable this week
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-15
<picsel> hi there, i've got a small problem with the lock screen on suspend. I use a shortcut with the command 'dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower" /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Suspend' to suspend but the screen isn't locked after wake-up :(
<picsel> I already checked if in dconf under org.gnome.desktop.screensaver the key "ubuntu-lock-on-suspend" is true
<picsel> oh, i forgot: I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 14.04
<darkxst> picsel, suspend is handled by logind these days
<darkxst> and the "ubuntu-lock-on-suspend" is handled within gnome-shell, so won't be applied from your shortcut
<picsel> thanks! i googled a bit and found out, that this command works: 'dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.login1 /org/freedesktop/login1 org.freedesktop.login1.Manager.Suspend boolean:true' Or is there maybe even a better way?
<darkxst> picsel, that is probably right, but you might also need to call org.gnome.ScreenSaver.Lock first (pretty sure that is what happens when suspend through -shell)
<picsel_> i tried it out and it seems, that it is not needed. So: Thanks for your help! Bye!
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-16
<Noskcaj> darkxst, gnome 3.12, bluez5, and upower 0.99 are all now in debian
<Noskcaj> Let the games begin
<darkxst> Noskcaj, did they do full transitions for bluez5 and upower?
<darkxst> none of the unity stuff has been ported for upower yet afaik
<darkxst> gnome-desktop is still in limbo
<darkxst> and I relly doubt seb would like too add a bluez transition to that!
<darkxst> ricotz, did you get your system fixed? anychance you can look at the tracker rpath stuff sometime this week?
<ricotz> darkxst, it seems to work again, but the systemd boot is broken
<ricotz> darkxst, will try to take a look
<ricotz> and yeah bluez5 is quite something
<darkxst> ricotz, I know, i think we would be ok not to have it this cycle
<darkxst> systemd boot was always broken on my desktop, been meaning to try 208 out
<darkxst> only tested that in a VM so far
<ricotz> it worked here fine until some cgmanager and kernel updates
<darkxst> gnome really needs 210+ though right?
<ricotz> 212 iirc
<ricotz> gnome 3.13/14 that is
<darkxst> 210 and 214 are the 'so called' stable branches, if there is such a thing in Lennarts world
<ricotz> hehe, i see
<darkxst> I don't think they actually do any bug fix releases though
<darkxst> just pile patches into git branches
<ricotz> i dont follow the changes closely but yeah since there are no branches besides master
<darkxst> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/systemd/systemd-stable/
<ricotz> ah there is a separate repo
<darkxst> seem to be a lot of commits in there for stable branches though
<ricotz> still requires a snapshot since there are no releases
<darkxst> yup
<darkxst> and there are only 48 patches in ubuntu systemd
<ricotz> did pitti already merged 208-6?
<darkxst> I think its still blocked on systemd-shim supporting cgroups
<ricotz> oh, i think there was something with that in the last last shim upload
<ricotz> darkxst, btw don't bother to look at tracker 1.1.1
<darkxst> ricotz, wasn't planning on it
<darkxst> just wanting to get 1.0 into main for nautilus search provider
<ricotz> it is quite borked due misnamed dev files
<ricotz> pushed 1.0.2 to the ppa
<darkxst> right, I hooked up the unit tests on jenkins, plan to push 1.0.2 once I can address all didiers other comments
<darkxst> shlibs.local seems right to me though
<darkxst> functional-tests seem pretty broken
<darkxst> which just leaves the rpath thing, which might be ok if we can justify it, but I don't really get why they are needed in the first place
<MrChrisDruif> o/
<MrChrisDruif> Is there an offtopic channel for ubuntu-gnome by any chance?
<ricotz> darkxst, there is no real rpath usage at all, it is just causes by a pretty outdated way to initialize the buildsystem
<darkxst> ricotz, can you add a comment about it on the MIR
<darkxst> ?
<darkxst> bug 1313996
<ubot5> bug 1313996 in tracker (Ubuntu) "[MIR] Tracker" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1313996
<ceed^> I'm running 14.04 with the Staging PPA (3.12) and notice these extremely long confirmation dialogs when you for instance cancel an e-mail. Is this a Gnome 3.12 problem, or?
<ceed^> An example here: http://bit.ly/1sofygS
<Noskcaj> darkxst, full transitions i think, just a few other packages were left behind
<darkxst> Noskcaj, ok, can you go through upower bug and mark all packages that are fixed in debian
<darkxst> ceed^, maybe a theme bug? can you test with adwaita?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-17
<ceed^> darkxst, Same problem with Adwaita and the other themes I have installed. Can't resize either, but can't remember if I used to be able to.
<darkxst> does it only happen with a particular app? or all?
<ceed^> let me check....
<ceed^> Seems like it may only be Evolution. The text isn't wrapped.
<darkxst> ceed^, file a bug against evo (in ubuntu) then, that is just copied from utopic
<ceed^> k, will do. thanks!
<Malyndra_Crow> Hey guys, I've got an irritating little bug that's really getting on my nerves. When I right click on the desktop for setting and change background, i change my background, then close settings, then after that, right click on desktop no longer works. This happens every single time.
<Malyndra_Crow> Oh, using trusty tahr
<Malyndra_Crow> sparq: I've got an irritating little bug in Trusty that's really getting on my nerves. When I right click on the desktop for settings and change my background, then close settings, after that, right click on desktop no longer works. This happens every single time.
<darkxst> ricotz, fyi bug 1342923, popped up with 1.0.2
<ubot5> bug 1342923 in Ubuntu GNOME "tracker-store crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_vfprintf_internal()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342923
<darkxst> ricotz, I've not seen it locally though, could it be a glib api mismatch
<ricotz> darkxst, i see, you shouldn't do the retrace with ppa:ricotz/testing
<darkxst> ricotz, those traces are automated ;(
<darkxst> ricotz, if you had ddebs on your ppa they would work ;)
<darkxst> (I have a slightly patched instance of the main retracer bot running, with support for ppa's
<ricotz> darkxst, ok, but if the reporter doesnt use my ppa while should be the common case, as for this one, the retrace should do so too
<ricotz> i doubt i would get ddebs support granted ;)
<darkxst> ricotz, it should only trigger from crashes reported for gnome3 ppa's packages, but its hard to know about the deps
<darkxst> before actually retracing
<ricotz> darkxst, Dependencies.txt is pretty clear about that
<darkxst> ricotz, there are a lot of packages in there though
<darkxst> and it will only break if a certain package ends up in the trace
<darkxst> so I either block the retracer for all packages with foreign ppa's in there
<darkxst> or let it run and hope it works
<darkxst> ricotz, and fwiw, your ppa in not in that trace, I suppose you saw it one of the dupes?
<ricotz> if the stacktrace refers to "/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.41.2~git20140710.60fe7b46/" is looks pretty much like a package to my ppa
<ricotz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1342923/comments/3
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1342923 in Ubuntu GNOME "tracker-store crashed with SIGSEGV in _IO_vfprintf_internal()" [Undecided,New]
<darkxst> ricotz, but that is not in Dependencies.txt
<ricotz> exactly that is what i am talking about here!
<ricotz> the retracer uses my ppa, but the reporter not
<darkxst> so how is the bot supposed to kno
<darkxst> ricotz, the retracer fires because of the tracker bug
<ricotz> Dependencies.txt is coming from the reporter
<darkxst> s/bug/crash/
<darkxst> ricotz, do your packages have debug symbols?
<darkxst> like non-stripped ones?
<ricotz> no, but i guess you have *-dbg installed on your machine
<darkxst> ricotz, that was not my crash report, just saw a bunch of them file in after 1.0.2
<ricotz> i looked at the bug you linked me to
<darkxst> I don't think the retracer will pick up -dbg packages for ppa's unless they are listed in dependencies.txt
<darkxst> it runs in a chroot after all
<ricotz> i assume those "core" dbg packages might be picked up by default
<ricotz> since the ddebs are empty for those, right?
<darkxst> ricotz, not from PPA's
<darkxst> uess ddebs are empty where there is a -dbh
<darkxst> -dbg
<darkxst> the upstream retracer has no support for PPA's
<darkxst> mine scans for [origin: LP-PPA- tags] in dependencies.txt and add them to the sources.list
<ricotz> darkxst, i can't follow you here, it is clear the glib package from my ppa is included in this chroot
<darkxst> ricotz, I pretty sure it is not
<ricotz> no idea where this is coming from then
<ricotz> anyhow the trace is pretty useless in this case
<darkxst> I see no [origin: LP-PPA-ricotz-testing] in Dependencies.txt, which is the only way retracer could get the -dbg packages
<ricotz> if something went wrong inside of glib the retracer needs to have the same version
<ricotz> darkxst, you see the snapshot reference in the stacktrace, i am just refering to that!
<darkxst> ricotz, yes I see that, but the retracer does not!
<darkxst> (well not the bit the fires off the chroot, with what ppa's to include)
<darkxst> ricotz, though all that might explain the large number of failures that we see with the retracer
<ricotz> darkxst, you are really sure the chroot itself doesnt include it already?
<darkxst> ricotz, imagine an "apport-retrace -g" but with a custom apt/sources.list
<ricotz> i am not speaking of the apt-sources, i mean the actually installed packages in there
<darkxst> ricotz, it runs in a clean chroot everytime, and there are zero ppa's installed on the server
<ricotz> mount it and look with "dpkg -l"
<darkxst> ricotz, I can guarantee there are no ppa's in the base chroot, in fact, it may still be saucy
<ricotz> ok
<darkxst> its kinda  chroot in a chroot since its on a centos server
<darkxst> but the actual retracer chroot, has only PPA's listed in Dependencies.txt
<ricotz> alright, that is pretty weird then
<darkxst> very!
<ricotz> next time you might see "2.41.2~git20140714.79e63d4e"
<darkxst> could well be a bug in the generation of dependencies.txt, but even then it should not show up unless that particular symbol is not stripped
<balleyne> My network interfaces just disappeared on me in NetworkManager (I think that's what it is). Can't see wired or wireless connections anymore, though I can see them from iwconfig and connect via the commandline (iwconfig + dhclient). Help?
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-18
<filipemolina> Hello everyone, it is my first time here, and I really need help with my Ubuntu Gnome computer
<filipemolina> I don't know if that is the right way of start a conversation here
<Noskcaj> !ask | filipemolina
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-19
<shawn_bon> yo
 * russell-- having a problem, i returned to my desktop after it had screen locked and it looks like it's getting spurious input, so i can't type my password, i can only get one character in and it carriage-returns and gives me an authentication error.  this happened once before, and somehow by switching consoles, i was able to recover and type my password.
<russell--> switching to tty1 and it seems fine, but back for ctrl-alt-f7, and it's still doing the same thing
<russell--> (this is 14.04, btw)
<russell--> is there something i can kill, pstree shows lots of gnome infrastructure things running, few of which i recognize
<Ivan122> hello
<Ivan122> the install is not working for
<Ivan122> help pls
<Ivan122> can some one help
#ubuntu-gnome 2014-07-20
<jose2> hola
<jose2> 8-)
<minz> hello
<me4oslav> hullo. Satja invited me here to listen. If I cause havoc it will be his fault :>
<satya164> anyone here?
<me4oslav> I will try to be a good doggie and just listen and drink and don't make all hades break loose
<satya164> we need to wait amjjwad to come
<me4oslav> if anyone starts talking about Numix ping me, otherwise I will watch ... yeah, I betta not say what
<satya164> Or any team leader...
<satya164> hey amjjawad !
<amjjawad> satya164, hey :D
<amjjawad> sorry for being late
<satya164> np :D
<amjjawad> are we alone as usual? :D
<satya164> I invited me4oslav
<amjjawad> hmmm, who is he/she?
<satya164> Georgi, from Numix
<amjjawad> Oh ok
<satya164> :)
<me4oslav> also, lots of other things
<amjjawad> oh hi me4oslav :)
<me4oslav> including home based alcoholic and more shocking stuff xD
<satya164> so, what are the topics to discuss>
<satya164> ?
<amjjawad> satya164, it seems we are alone
<amjjawad> let me start the meeting one moment please
<satya164> okies
<amjjawad> #startmeeting Ubuntu GNOME Weekly Team Meeting #4
<amjjawad> ?
<amjjawad> it didn't work
<satya164> O.o
<amjjawad> O_o
<amjjawad> where is meetbot?
<satya164> I have no idea
<amjjawad> O_o
<satya164> I'm a noob in IRC stuff
<amjjawad> darkxst, Noskcaj are you there?
<amjjawad> I will try to ask for help
<satya164> okay
<me4oslav> at least your haven't nicknamed your bot blondie
<satya164> may be he got pissed of at me4oslav and went away!
<amjjawad> satya164, that depends what he did say ;)
<me4oslav> shockingly enough I haven't caused all tartarus to break loose yet, but there is time
<amjjawad> but how come it is not there? hmm, and darkxst might be ZzZz now ... I asked Phill but he is busy
<amjjawad> he will help in a moment
<satya164> ok
<satya164> I';; wait
<satya164> I'll*
<amjjawad> ok, let's not waste the time ... have you got my invite to the G+ page and community?
<satya164> yes
<amjjawad> Artwork guys should be around ;)
<amjjawad> do you have failbook account?
<satya164> failbook!!!!
<amjjawad> yes, this is how I call it
<satya164> I've facebook :D
<amjjawad> link please
<me4oslav> it is failbook
<amjjawad> indeed it is
<satya164> facebook.com/satya164
<amjjawad> satya164, done
<satya164> thanks :D
<amjjawad> you just need to deal with Artwork stuff
<amjjawad> keep the pages as busy as you can :D
<satya164> yes, sure!
<satya164> I'll try
<amjjawad> don't forget to use the hashtages, just like what I do
<satya164> okies
<amjjawad> specially on G+, hashtages are so important
<amjjawad> okay, no sign of Phill yet
<amjjawad> anything off-topic you wish to discuss or less important ?
<amjjawad> because I really need to save the log
<satya164> the logs are on http://scrollback.io/ubuntu-gnome in case that helps
<amjjawad> satya164, not really :(
<amjjawad> we need too use this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology
<satya164> ok. but why isn't it working!
<amjjawad> because the meeting bot is gone
<amjjawad> #startmeeting test
<satya164> gone where?
<amjjawad> no idea O_o
<amjjawad> it was there the other day
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Meetings#Previous_Meetings
<satya164> you could try /invite or something?
<amjjawad> I'm not the admin on this IRC channel
<amjjawad> I'm not the type of IRC as you may know. I come here only when there is a meeting.
<satya164> me too
<amjjawad> :D
<satya164> so, what to do now?
<amjjawad> since it is me and you only, we have no choice but to talk about Artwork
<satya164> ok
<amjjawad> have you guys seen the blueprints?
<satya164> I'm on a vacation right now btw https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GettingInvolved/WhoWeAre/Vacation
<satya164> having another look at blueprints
<amjjawad> O_o
<amjjawad> why then I have not got any notification :(
<satya164> nothing special there
<satya164> you didn't?
<satya164> so, we are working on everything the blueprint has, website and wallpaper contest
<amjjawad> something is fishy
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GettingInvolved/WhoWeAre/Vacation
<amjjawad> I was the one who created that page and I do subscribe to any page once I create it
<satya164> O.o
<amjjawad> I didn't get any notification ... usually, when anyone do any edit, those who are subscribed to the page, they got notifications
<satya164> yeah
<amjjawad> okay, no problem, maybe the server is crazy
<satya164> may be!
<amjjawad> Okay, I'm not worried about the website nor the contest to be honest
<amjjawad> I'm worried about the system
<amjjawad> we do need to put some efforts into the system
<amjjawad> being rock solid is not enough ... we need a beautiful system as well
<satya164> okay
<satya164> I talked to snwh about moka
<me4oslav> I can confirm it is rock solid. 14.10 with Gnome 3.12 is extremely stable for me
<amjjawad> me4oslav, you mean alpha 1 ?
<me4oslav> amjjawad: yeah
<me4oslav> the lastest daily 14.10
<amjjawad> me4oslav, very interesting
<amjjawad> glad to know :D
<amjjawad> satya164, have you checked the roadmap for UG Artwork?
<amjjawad> I hope you did
<amjjawad> because I mentioned there that we need more beautiful artwork. I'm thinking to change everything :D
<satya164> hnging w=everything?
<satya164> changing everything?
<amjjawad> yep
<amjjawad> splash
<amjjawad> default wallpaper
<amjjawad> stuff like that
<amjjawad> the dark grey one is just too dark
<satya164> ah. I don't see it in the roadmap!
<amjjawad> satya164, then you didn't check well :P
<satya164> O.o
<satya164> where?
<amjjawad> hahah
<satya164> this https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntugnome-brainstorming/+spec/artwork-utopic-unicorn-roadmap
<satya164> right?
<amjjawad>  1- Improve the look and feel of Ubuntu GNOME (system).
<amjjawad> yep
<snwh> hello hello
<satya164> hello snwh
<me4oslav> one thing (not that I've any power here too ... at least not yet :P) - this started as Gnome Vanilla Ubuntu flavour (as much vanilla as possible), if it starts going less vanilla your community will start whinning and there will be backlash
<amjjawad> hello snwh :)
<satya164> amjjawad, okay.. so that needs an explanation
<amjjawad> satya164, yes. I'm :D
<satya164> I agree me4oslav
<amjjawad> splash and default wallpapers and we need themes and icons
<satya164> so I talked with snwh for including moka
<amjjawad> snwh, is the father of moka?
<satya164> who is here now
<snwh> which means (Moka & Faba) ;)
<snwh> I am indeed
<amjjawad> snwh, I think we have had a quick chat on G+
<amjjawad> IIRC
<amjjawad> not 100% sure to be honest
<amjjawad> satya164, so, what is the outcome? :D
<me4oslav> one more thing - adopring moka/numix/whatever-popular applied (not just installed OTB) may cause folks to brand you "moka/numix/whatever Ubuntu" instead of "Ubuntu Gnome", community can be shallow thinking careful with it
<snwh> I couldn't be sure
<snwh> me4oslav, from what I gather, it's just having them in the Ubuntu repos as an option
<satya164> and installed by default
<satya164> not set as default
<me4oslav> snwh: hence I said "applied" :)
<amjjawad> indeed, we do not need to include that but it should be there
<amjjawad> in case this will upset someone
<amjjawad> some of UG users complains a lot
<amjjawad> I do know how to deal with that :D hehe but still
<amjjawad> but to be honest, our system get much less complains
<amjjawad> I've been around for 5 years now with many communities
<amjjawad> we got the less complains
<snwh> gnome is much more favourable than Unity ;)
<me4oslav> and bonus - no Compiz :O
<amjjawad> snwh, I guess yes
<amjjawad> and because it is not as buggy as other systems, we got less complains
<amjjawad> and also, because it needs a bit of strong machine, you will get less complains as well.
<satya164> lol
<amjjawad> When I was with Lubuntu for two years .. oh my .. that was too much
<amjjawad> the only problem with our system is the latest GNOME
<amjjawad> and till not, people don't accept that fact that we can't do anything abou tit
<amjjawad> about it*
<satya164> well, there was a plan for having latest gnome in repos, renamed or something I guess?
<satya164> I heard it long time ago
<amjjawad> http://ubuntugnome.org/gnome-3-12/
<amjjawad> satya164, not AFAIK
<amjjawad> don't remember darkxst has mentioned that
<satya164> it was during the 3.8 days I guess
<satya164> so 1 year ago
<me4oslav> of course they won't, which I guess is a good from a certain point of view - finally Linux users not caring about the "how stuff is managed under the hood" and just wanting the latest and greatest software. Snob users can be a good thing
<satya164> anyways, even Fedora doesn't have latest GNOME
<amjjawad> satya164, tell this to our stubborn users :P
<satya164> you need to install 3.12 from copr if you want it on F20
<amjjawad> I don't care at all whether it is the latest version or not .. as long as it is supported, that is all what I need.
<amjjawad> But I do understand others might have different opinion
<satya164> well, different people prefer different things
<satya164> I prefer latest, even though it breaks something
<satya164> so, let's continue the artwork stuff
<satya164> the easy parts first
<amjjawad> satya164, ok
<amjjawad> go ahead ;)
<satya164> I talked to ochosi and bluesabre about including Numix GTK theme
<satya164> which is already in the repos
<satya164> in the shimmer-themes package
<amjjawad> I see
<satya164> so, we could use that if they split
<amjjawad> okay, I have a Q
<satya164> bluesabre was working on splitting the package
<amjjawad> why it is a must to ask for permission since it is FOSS?
<satya164> ask permission to whom?
<amjjawad> I mean why we need to ask the creator of any theme?
<amjjawad> isn't that under GPL or something?
<satya164> Moka wasn't GPL, so I needed to talk to snwh to make it GPL
<amjjawad> I see
<amjjawad> that makes sense
<satya164> Also, for Numix, it's already in the repos, so it'll be better to use that package
<amjjawad> Numix IIRC was refused to be included in ToriOS
<amjjawad> which is my project
<satya164> refused?
<amjjawad> I can't remember
<satya164> me4oslav???
<me4oslav> refused?
<amjjawad> my memory is rusty
<amjjawad> let me check
<satya164> I remember someone asking 1-2 days ago
<me4oslav> I wrote a rationale
<me4oslav> why ..png is bad
<me4oslav> not bad bad
<me4oslav> but bad for lazy peple like me
<me4oslav> something about pixels being squared bastards xD
<me4oslav> but I never said no
<amjjawad> Numix
<satya164> O.o
<amjjawad> I just checked
<me4oslav> unless I was drunk and I've said no and now I can't remember
<satya164> yeah, when did we refuse! it's GPL anyways
<amjjawad> Numix = me4oslav correct?
<me4oslav> numix - me, satja and three more guys
<amjjawad> can't find that email
<amjjawad> me4oslav, ToriOS is my project
<amjjawad> and I'm on the leadership of UG
<amjjawad> and I'm the father of StartUbuntu
<amjjawad> and more
<amjjawad> me4oslav, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/amjjawad
<me4oslav> I won't even start with my list xD
<me4oslav> It's longer than the Styx river :>
<satya164> so, guys, you could just link to your wiki, you know?
<amjjawad> satya164, heheh ok ok
<amjjawad> don't be mad :P
<amjjawad> create one for you
<satya164> nope :D
<amjjawad> I wasn't showing off, I don't have to :D
<satya164> I have one.
<amjjawad> I think I have the biggest wiki page ever :)
<me4oslav> my wiki is the same as amjjwad, but with me4oslav at the end
<satya164> I need testimonials, and more stuff - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SatyajitSahoo
<snwh> satya164, Moka is cc-by-sa
<amjjawad> but I don't care to prove that :P
<me4oslav> anyways, I didn't say no to tori
<amjjawad> satya164, sure, will do that
<amjjawad> me4oslav, no worries, maybe it is me who got confused sorry:)
<satya164> thanks :)
<satya164> so, no one refused to include numix
<satya164> there must have been a misunderstanding
<me4oslav> I didn't
<amjjawad> yeah, just forget it :D
<amjjawad> so, what else do we have for today?!
<satya164> so, I'll continue
<amjjawad> satya164, ok :)
<satya164> bluesabre (Sean Davis) has applied for becoming an official packager
<amjjawad> for UG?
<satya164> he has splitted the shimmer-themes package into numix-gtk-theme greybird-gtk-theme etc.
<satya164> no, for xubuntu
<satya164> but he will be packaging shimmer-themes
<satya164> which has numix-gtk-theme
<satya164> which we can have
<amjjawad> shimmer for the leader of Xubuntu, correct?
<satya164> shimmer project, yes
<amjjawad> I see
<amjjawad> but we can't use that by default
<amjjawad> meaning, it will not be included by default
<satya164> (I'm a also part of that, if you don't know)
<amjjawad> satya164, I did not :D
<satya164> lol
<amjjawad> I have enough projects that keep me SO busy to the point I can't sleep nor shave :P
<amjjawad> be careful, I'm a zombie now :D
<satya164> so, what we can't use by default?
<amjjawad> I'm asking
<satya164> of course we can
<amjjawad> if we include at least 3-4 themes, that would be nice
<amjjawad> instead of having none :(
<satya164> yeah, so numix gtk theme is settled, we won't have to worry much
<satya164> as for icon themes
<me4oslav> not shaving is most excellent <3
<satya164> there is a good one in the shimmer project
<satya164> forked off from elementary icon themes
<amjjawad> me4oslav, it scares me sometimes :D
<satya164> it has good gnome support also
<amjjawad> so remind me or correct me
<amjjawad> I'm so dizzy today
<satya164> remind what?
<me4oslav> amjjawad: think of rasputin if it does :>
<amjjawad> we have nothing .. no icons no themes by default
<amjjawad> just one, correct?
<satya164> jyst one?
<satya164> in the current one?
<amjjawad> me4oslav, or maybe richard stallman :D
<amjjawad> satya164, we have one
<satya164> only adwaita
<amjjawad> yep
<amjjawad> am I right?
<amjjawad> satya164, if we can have more beside that one, that would be great :D
<satya164> yeah, currently there is only adwaita (which is getting merged to gtk3 in 3.14, and we won't even have a theme then!)
<satya164> but that's another story
<me4oslav> amjjawad: oh dear. Rasputin is somewhat less weird than RMS :O
<satya164> who is rasputin?
<amjjawad> he is someone :D just googled him
<amjjawad> satya164, O_o
<satya164> so, amjjawad coming to icon theme
<amjjawad> hehehe, won't have a theme? :D
<amjjawad> satya164, ok ?
<satya164> yeah, adwaita will be a part of gtk
<me4oslav> sometimes I forgot you haven't grown in eastern block sovier country ;d
<satya164> currently the default gtk one is raleigh
<satya164> the blocky windows 98y one
<amjjawad> darkxst, has said something about including icons and themes
<amjjawad> he was worried about something but I forgot what was it
<satya164> he replied to me on the mailing list
<satya164> checking. a sec
<amjjawad> ok
<satya164> yeah
<satya164> he was worried about maintenance
<satya164> and said to limit the number of themes
<amjjawad> to how many?
<satya164> 2-3
<satya164> I personally do think we should limit the number of included themes, maybe 2 or 3 at absolute most, people will complain if they break when they
<satya164> upgrade to the release (or add gnome3 ppa's).  This essentially means the Artwork team is going to have to look after these themes, whether that
<satya164> is pulling in new upstream versions or fixing bugs. This is the main reason why we have really avoided doing this, up to this date.
<satya164> tim's words
<amjjawad> satya164, what do you think?
<amjjawad> can we handle that?
<amjjawad> he has the right to be worried because he is the main dev and he got less hands to help that what we suppose to have
<satya164> Numix GTK theme is maintained by me, and it'll be well maintained as far as I planned
<amjjawad> I'm thinking, why not I ask on GNOME mailing list and get some help?
<satya164> Moka is maintained by snwh
<satya164> amjjawad, help about what?
<amjjawad> and I'm sure snwh will do his best to keep it maintained as well :)
<amjjawad> satya164, devs
<satya164> maintaining artwork?
<amjjawad> the system :D
<amjjawad> fixing bugs, etc etc
<amjjawad> I do have some plans for Tim :P that he does not know about yet
<satya164> lol
<amjjawad> I can't sit still :D
<amjjawad> if there is no new ideas/plans, I feel so bad hehe
<satya164> okay, so I guess let's first fix the list of themes to include, so we can get them packaged
<amjjawad> okay
<amjjawad> I'm okay with 3
<satya164> nice
<amjjawad> does that include the default one? or without it?
<amjjawad> for breakage, we have sometime to test than on A2 ... let me check when it is due
<satya164> well, about GTK themes, only 2 we can
<darkxst> morning all
<satya164> and icon themes, may be 3
<satya164> morning darkxst !
<amjjawad> 31-July https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<satya164> so, darkxst , what about 2 GTK themes and 2-3 icon themes ?
<amjjawad> darkxst, hey :D
<amjjawad> since you're here, darkxst .. where is meeting bot? :(
<darkxst> seen fine, they obviously need to be (or get) into archives first
<darkxst> amjjawad, I don't know!
<amjjawad> O_o
<amjjawad> OMG, then who knows?!
<satya164> 1 GTK theme and 1 icon theme are already in the archives
<amjjawad> I have asked Phill to help
<amjjawad> and he asked Unit193
<amjjawad> darkxst, who is the admin of this channel?!
<amjjawad> who has access to add/remove stuff?
<darkxst> I do, but no idea how to get meetingbot back
<satya164> O.o
<amjjawad> O_o
<amjjawad> okay, we need extra help
<amjjawad> Phill is always on IRC so maybe it is good idea to add him as an admin?
<amjjawad> he takes care of my ToriOS channel
<snwh> sorry folks I was preoccupied
<snwh> what's going on?
<darkxst> amjjawad, sure, if he wants to do it
<amjjawad> okay, I'm talking to him now :D
<darkxst> satya164, and they will need testing each cycle
<satya164> snwh, taling about how good moka can be maintained
<satya164> and yeah, testing
<satya164> that we need to do
<snwh> satya164, in what way?
<amjjawad> if people want beautiful system, they need to do some testing :D
<satya164> maintained means... well maintained ???
<amjjawad> snwh, in the way that is is always supported :)
<snwh> amjjawad, it's that way now, haha
<satya164> both GTK and icons?
<satya164> I know the icons are well maintained
<satya164> no clue about GTK
<snwh> Orchis GTK is well maintained
<amjjawad> snwh, we're happy to know that but we need to be sure before we go ahead
<snwh> amjjawad,  I'm always working on it
<amjjawad> snwh, then I guess that is all what we need to know :D right satya164
<satya164> yeah, I guess so :D
<amjjawad> darkxst, what do you think? :D
<snwh> I guess any future changes must be completed before the UI freeze
<amjjawad> snwh, as always, indeed it must :)
<me4oslav> no uefis?
<darkxst> as long as artwork team maintains future breakage that will likely happen each cycle
<satya164> snwh, yeah, but also remeber that Ubuntu GNOME is always one release behind GNOME
<satya164> I can fix bugs, yeah
<darkxst> satya164, except for -staging which is usually tracking current GNOME
<snwh> satya164, true
<satya164> darkxst, now a days, very little breakage occurs in themes
<satya164> also, I always try to have the latest GNOME
<satya164> so I can test much before
<darkxst> satya164, ok
<snwh> likewise, but mainly just the latest GTK
<satya164> so snwh , what do you says?
<snwh> satya164, regarding?
<satya164> it'll be done before UI freeze, right?
<satya164> update to next GTK version?
<snwh> satya164, oh that's already done
<amjjawad> I see some good progress here :)
<satya164> not only for current cycle, next cycles also
<amjjawad> satya164, as long as the theme is supported, yes :)
<satya164> snwh ?
<amjjawad> darkxst, how many themes you're okay with?
<snwh> satya164, what would be in 14.10? yes
<satya164> no no, I'm asking if the updates can be done in time in future releases
<amjjawad> +1
<snwh> probably, I'd want the theme I use myself to be up-to-date
<snwh> haha
<darkxst> amjjawad, max 2 for the time being
<amjjawad> nice
<satya164> good :D
<satya164> okay, so GTK themes settled, Orchis and Numix , right ?
<amjjawad> darkxst, 2 + the default? so total 3?
<darkxst> amjjawad, yes
<satya164> we need to get Orchis to the archives
<snwh> btw, Moka icon theme requires the Faba icon theme
<satya164> snwh, let me come to icon themes
<snwh> I wasn't sure if you all had talked about it earlier
<amjjawad> darkxst, great :D so 3 options instead of one :D
<satya164> :D
<satya164> okay, so amjjawad , darkxst Orchis and Numix , right ?
<amjjawad> whatever beautiful + maintained
<satya164> (omg, they rhyme ! )
<amjjawad> can I see them? links please?
<satya164> 1 sec
<amjjawad> don't laugh, I don't change anything :D
<amjjawad> I have no time to change a theme :D
<satya164> http://fav.me/d5ygul6
<snwh> http://mokaproject.com/orchis-gtk-theme/
<amjjawad> darkxst, Phill agreed :D
<satya164> http://mokaproject.com/orchis-gtk-theme/
<snwh> I should freshen the screenshots.
<darkxst> satya164, ok
<satya164> great!
<amjjawad> wait
<amjjawad> Moka has no icons, right?
<amjjawad> only a Theme?
<darkxst> amjjawad, ok good, I have no idea if I can add him as admin though
<satya164> we haven't gotten to icons yet
<amjjawad> darkxst, ops
<amjjawad> satya164, okay
<satya164> :)
<amjjawad> then I don't mind if you all agree
<satya164> so, there is a good and well maintained icon theme from the shimmer project
<satya164> forked from elementary icons
<satya164> and has good gnome support
<amjjawad> satya164, what is the name of the current default theme? I'm so bad in names
<satya164> Adwaita
<amjjawad> okay thanks :D
<satya164> :D
<amjjawad> darkxst, satya164 said Adwaita is not going to be supported?
<amjjawad> did I get that right?
<satya164> amjjawad, it's part of GNOME
<satya164> GNOME devs maintain it
<satya164> and soon going to be part of GTK
<amjjawad> okay, I guess I'm out of order today :P
<satya164> we don't have to worry about maintaining yet, apart from providing small ubuntu specific patches, if necessary
<satya164> :D
<amjjawad> oh right before I forget .. darkxst we just need to update the release notes for 14.04.1 right? we don't need new one, do we?
<satya164> also amjjawad http://danrabbit.deviantart.com/art/elementary-Icons-65437279
<amjjawad> hmm, satya164 not sure about that one
<darkxst> amjjawad, I am not sure if we update or create new release notes
<satya164> amjjawad why?
<amjjawad> darkxst, :D so whom should I ask?
<amjjawad> satya164, I mean, is there better? :D
<amjjawad> darkxst, I have thought about it ... since 14.04.1 is the latest, it is pointless to keep 14.04
<darkxst> amjjawad, ask the release team
<amjjawad> I mean, the download page will show .1 not 14.04 after all
<satya164> it's one of the most popular icon themes to date
<amjjawad> satya164, the small blue icons aren't very nice
<amjjawad> but that's me :D
<satya164> amjjawad, lol
<satya164> it doesn't have small blue icons!
<amjjawad> satya164, the big ones are fine
<amjjawad> the link you sent?
<satya164> amjjawad, it only demonstrates the symbolic icons
<satya164> symbolic icons can have any color
<satya164> generally they are grey
<amjjawad> Ok
<satya164> but it depends on the gtk theme
<amjjawad> I don't mind then ;)
<amjjawad> we need 2 themes + 2 icons, correct
<satya164> but, we won't be able to include them, as they have become too elementaryOS specific now
<satya164> we can include a fork, however
<satya164> maintained by shimmer project. it's already in the repos
<satya164> amjjawad, 3 icon themes I would suggest
<satya164> amjjawad, https://github.com/shimmerproject/elementary-xfce
<darkxst>  /msg nickserv  *!*@freenode/staff/* +Aiotv
<amjjawad> ask for darkxst opinion :D
<satya164> yeah, didn't he say fine ?
<satya164> when he joined the channel I asked!
<amjjawad> I thought he meant the themes not the icons
<amjjawad> unless he was talking about the whole thing :D
<satya164> I asked him 2 gtk themes + 3 icon themes
<darkxst> icon themes are less problematic, 3 is fine
<amjjawad> nice :D
<amjjawad> then I'd +1
<amjjawad> but we are talking about the 'defaults', correct? darkxst ?
<satya164>  " so, darkxst , what about 2 GTK themes and 2-3 icon themes ?"
<amjjawad> so by default, the users will have 2+3
<satya164>  "seen fine, they obviously need to be (or get) into archives first"
<amjjawad> +1
<satya164> so, the link I gave you
<darkxst> amjjawad, 2 gtk and 3 icons, in addition to the defaults
<amjjawad> darkxst, that is great news :D
<snwh> ping me if you need me
<satya164> indeed :D
<satya164> yup snwh
<amjjawad> snwh, thanks a lot :)
<satya164> so, amjjawad https://github.com/shimmerproject/elementary-xfce
<amjjawad> satya164, what about it?
<satya164> only issue, the name
<snwh> or when you start talking about Moka ;)
<satya164> it's the form of elementary icons I'm talking about
<satya164> sure snwh
<amjjawad> and xfce
<amjjawad> I'd suggest not to use that just in order to not confuse our users
<satya164> yeah, we can ask them to rename
<amjjawad> ha? is that even allowed?
<satya164> I guess so. we can try
<satya164> at least
<amjjawad> or to play it safe, I'd suggest to look for another one?
<satya164> ochosi didn't seem to have a y objections
<amjjawad> I saw the other day nice icons on the repo for UG
<satya164> amjjawad, it's very well supported and has good gnome support
<satya164> there is no another one like elementary
<amjjawad> satya164, the one that on the repo?
<amjjawad> or you are talking about elementary?
<satya164> what's in the repo?
<satya164> I was talking about elementary xfce
<satya164> amjjawad, which icon is in the repo?
<amjjawad> satya164, yea, elem xfce should be maintained for sure ..
<amjjawad> I don't remember the name, I just typed gnome icons and got some nice but funny colors :D
<amjjawad> I was fixing a neighbor's laptop and was fooling around
<amjjawad> I don't do that to my machine :D
<satya164> you mean shiki-colors ?
<amjjawad> satya164, something like gnome-human-icon-theme
<satya164> oh
<satya164> yeah, elementary is nicer
<amjjawad> indeed
<satya164> and I would suggest to at least try to rename it. no harm in trying, right?
<amjjawad> that what I noticed 'after' installing the icons heheeh
<satya164> we just need a good name, which fits with both gnome and xfce
<amjjawad> satya164, if you could do that task, I don't mind :P I'm sure you know who is the one that we need to ask
<satya164> so no DE specific names
<satya164> yeah, I do
<satya164> I'll ask
<satya164> so, next
<amjjawad> no DE specific name = +1
<satya164> Numix Circle icon theme
<amjjawad> link please
<satya164> https://plus.google.com/115833527622591803679/posts/NcmkJkWSNah
<amjjawad> very very nice
<amjjawad> this will match our logo :D
<satya164> :D
<satya164> great
<amjjawad> HUGE +1
<satya164> so, last one, Moka
<amjjawad> dazzle me :D
<satya164> snwh, come here :D
<snwh> no
<snwh> :P
<satya164> http://mokaproject.com/moka-icon-theme/
<amjjawad> snwh, hehe
<amjjawad> WHAT are you waiting for? :D
<amjjawad> GO GO GO
<satya164> O.o
<amjjawad> it means YES YES YES :P
<satya164> so...
<snwh> I think he likes it
<satya164> great
<amjjawad> satya164, I thought it was me who is sleepy :P
<satya164> snwh, care to explain the dependency chain?
<amjjawad> it is yet another HUGE +1
<amjjawad> now, I just not happy with the first one
<snwh> for gnome-shell it's just moka-icon-theme & faba-icon-theme
<amjjawad> elem xfce
<amjjawad> we might need plan B just in case the name thing won't go well
<snwh> silly Unity users would need/want faba-mono-icons
<snwh> renaming elementary-xfce?
<satya164> amjjawad, well, I don't mind if it doesn't get included
<satya164> yeah renaming it
<amjjawad> satya164, but that means 2 icons instead of 3
<amjjawad> snwh, yes
<snwh> mousey-icon-theme
<satya164> yeah, but quality is important than quantity
<snwh> both is important :P
<satya164> I don't find lots of good quality icon themes
<satya164> :D
<amjjawad> link?
<satya164> what link?
<amjjawad> mousey-icon-theme
<satya164> mousey lol :D
<satya164> may be ochosi will like it :D
<satya164> lol
<satya164> snwh was suggesting new name for elementary-xfce
<amjjawad> ohhhh
<satya164> :p
<amjjawad> I don't know
<satya164> you are definitely sleepy
<amjjawad> to be very honest, I'm looking for something different
<amjjawad> satya164, as if you're not :P heheh
<satya164> yeah, I just gave you 3 very different icon themes
<satya164> and 2 very different gtk themes
<amjjawad> indeed satya164 I liked 2 and not 100% happy with the 3rd
<satya164> yes, but that's a classic tango styled icon theme
<snwh> regarding quantity Moka has 15710 icons :3
<satya164> me4oslav, do you have the count of numix icons?
<snwh> there's a lot of symlinks in there
<amjjawad> O_o 15710?!
<snwh> and I make 8 icons for every 1 app
<amjjawad> WOW!
<snwh> there's only 750 ish real icons per size. :P
<snwh> and that's jsut moka-icon-theme and why the package will be ~15 MB
<satya164> Numix Circle has 2682 app icons
<satya164> including symlinks
<satya164> number will be much bigger if I include action icons, mimes etc
<snwh> it's not a contest ;)
<satya164> lol :D
<satya164> just felt the urge to show off :D
<amjjawad> hahah
<satya164> okay. great
<amjjawad> anything before I go?
<satya164> yeah
<amjjawad> I just have zero energy
<amjjawad> darkxst, any news for meeting bot?
<satya164> numix-icon-theme-circle depends on numix-icon-theme and moka-icon-theme depends on faba-icon-theme
<darkxst> amjjawad, waiting on Unit
<amjjawad> darkxst, ok, thanks :)
<satya164> isn't it snwh?
<amjjawad> darkxst, did my logic about the release notes accepted by you?
<amjjawad> satya164, so, you are saying both must be added, right
<snwh> satya164, if it were I'd be adding them all day long
<snwh> to have oodles
<satya164> amjjawad, yes
<amjjawad> that means 4 instead of 2
<snwh> strictly speaking, yes
<amjjawad> so elementary xfce could be out safely?!
<satya164> yeah, but they are essentially one icon theme split into 2 to make maintenance easier, 2 components of one icon theme
<amjjawad> links please?
<satya164> numix-icon-theme-circle only has app icons
<amjjawad> I have the circle one
<amjjawad> ok
<snwh> likewise for moka
<satya164> numix-icon-theme has the system icons like folders, mimes etc
<amjjawad> just saw Faba
<satya164> amjjawad, http://fav.me/d6yf40n
<amjjawad> very nice
<amjjawad> ops, that is very Win8 :'(
<darkxst> amjjawad, probably, except 14.04 images will remain available for download?
<amjjawad> darkxst, okay but why?
<satya164> amjjawad, that's the trend now a days :D
<amjjawad> darkxst, the user will have then to install lots of packages. I'd say to include 14.04.1 only
<amjjawad> satya164, oh my :(
<satya164> and win8 doesn't have borders, those are more like googley
<amjjawad> You have no idea how much I hate Win8
<satya164> not inspired by win8 in any sense
<amjjawad> okay, perhaps this will attract Win Users
<satya164> they are inspired by google!
<amjjawad> Okay, go ahead
<satya164> :D
<darkxst> amjjawad, we would link to 14.04.1 from our site, but the 14.04 images will still be available from mirrors
<amjjawad> darkxst, yeah sure but the pages will only show 14.04.1
<amjjawad> we won't remove the old ones ... we just update our links to 14.04.1 which is the latest
<amjjawad> satya164, so, 2 themes = done + 2 (4) icons = done .. only xfce one left
<satya164> I'll try renaming
<satya164> ask for rename
<satya164> then we can decide
<amjjawad> satya164, sound good to me
<satya164> so, we need to get the following things packaged amjjawad
<amjjawad> and we need to tell our community as well
<amjjawad> or should we wait until the package is done?
<satya164> numix-icon-theme, numix-icon-theme-circle, moka-icon-theme, faba-icon-theme, orchis-gtk-theme
<satya164> I guess we should wait till packaging. but we should tell in ML
<satya164> not in social networks
<satya164> not just yet
<satya164> so amjjawad who will handle packaging?
<amjjawad> satya164, you know it is not me, don't you? :D
<satya164> it's nosjka
<amjjawad> I guess you guys? or darkxst or Noskcaj
<satya164> I cannot spell lol
<satya164> noskcaj
<amjjawad> I can't too, I cheated :P
<satya164> :D
<amjjawad> N o then tab Noskcaj
<satya164> haha
<amjjawad> the reverse of Jackson
<satya164> ooh
<satya164> good to know
<amjjawad> I'm so sad that meeting bot is not here :(
<satya164> :(
<amjjawad> anyway, hopefully next week it is here
<amjjawad> anything else?
<satya164> also we need to announce the wall contest in social media https://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-gnome-14-10/
<satya164> the flickr group is set up
<satya164> alfredo sent it to ML also
<amjjawad> satya164, that is exactly why you have been given access ;) :D
<amjjawad> so I could finally have some rest :P
<amjjawad> hehehe
<satya164> :D
<amjjawad> I kept the channels busy for a year
<amjjawad> it is time to share the burden :P hahaha
<satya164> so, the last date of submission could be august 21st
<amjjawad> can't believe how that year has passed ... WOW
<amjjawad> I'm with you for a year
<amjjawad> no wait
<amjjawad> tomorrow :D
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/amjjawad/UbuntuGNOME-Team
<amjjawad> WOW
<amjjawad> I have to celebrate
<satya164> :D
<satya164> Send some Pizzas :)
<amjjawad> it was the best year really
<amjjawad> hahaha
<amjjawad> darkxst, is one of the best people I have worked with
<amjjawad> and all of you as well
<satya164> :)
<satya164> thank you
<amjjawad> :D
<satya164> so, before I go to sleep, we need to decide 2 things
<amjjawad> shoot
<amjjawad> I'm ZzZzz
<satya164> last date of wallpaper contest (suggestion - 15th aug)
<satya164> and submission process - public voting for 1 week
<amjjawad> before UI freeze in 1-2 weeks
<satya164> yeah, long before UI freeze :)
<amjjawad> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
<amjjawad> which is yes, 31-Aug
<amjjawad> or 30 whatever :D
<amjjawad> okay, agreed
<amjjawad> next?
<satya164> ui freeze is 11th sep
<amjjawad> i know :D
<amjjawad> just cheated again :D
<satya164> :D
<satya164> so what about voting process?
<amjjawad> that is why bookmarks are helpful :D
<amjjawad> what voting?
<satya164> public voting is fine?
<amjjawad> about what?
<satya164> for wallpaper selection
<amjjawad> hmmm
<amjjawad> what about it?
<satya164> we need to choose 10, right
<amjjawad> yes AFAIK
<amjjawad> yeah 1
<amjjawad> 10
<amjjawad> last cycle was 10
<satya164> okay. great then :D
<satya164> so, that's it
<satya164> I'll do the announcement for the wallpaper contest tomorrow in social media and blogs
<amjjawad> no worries
<amjjawad> blogs?
<amjjawad> our website?
<satya164> worldofgnome, omgubuntu etc
<amjjawad> oh ok
<satya164> :)
<satya164> so that's it.
<amjjawad> then I should add that to our website
<amjjawad> two quick things to share with you
<satya164> yup?
<amjjawad> (1) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/WikiMap << any page to be created should be added here
<satya164> okay
<amjjawad> I'm sure I announced that last cycle :D
<satya164> I guess you did ;p
<amjjawad> (2) our Twitter account is linked with Failbook (AKA Facebook)
<satya164> okay
<amjjawad> so, you don't need to worry about it
<amjjawad> once you post on failbook, it will tweet
<satya164> so anything I post on fb will be tweeted?
<amjjawad> but it is not with G+
<amjjawad> yep
<satya164> so, how about long posts?
<amjjawad> anything on fb will tweeted directly
<amjjawad> don't worry about that
<satya164> ok
<amjjawad> https://twitter.com/ubuntu_gnome
<amjjawad> that is why I always started my posts with #Ubuntu_GNOME
<satya164> ooh
<amjjawad> I add them at the start so when it will tweet that, it will be shown ;)
<satya164> okay
<amjjawad> usually, any post on failbook is copy-paste on G+
<satya164> :D
<amjjawad> I'm not quiting :P
<amjjawad> but it is always great to have more hands to help
<satya164> yup
<amjjawad> there will be a surprise for all of ya
<amjjawad> but not now :D
<satya164> waiting for it
<amjjawad> most likely with 14.10 release
<amjjawad> not sure yet
<amjjawad> working on it :D
<amjjawad> and No, it is about UG not ToriOS not StartUbuntu
<amjjawad> okay, we have to go I guess ZzZz
<satya164> also, about the website, we didn't receive any mock-ups yet. We better get started before Neils gets busy in some other work
<amjjawad> he sent an email
<amjjawad> he said give me 14 days
<amjjawad> I think we need to send to the ML
<satya164> I did
<amjjawad> + publish on the Social media
<amjjawad> for some reason, this cycle, we need to send more than once
<satya164> yeah, we need to publish on social media
<amjjawad> not sure why
<satya164> :(
<amjjawad> no meeting bot
<amjjawad> how am I suppose to remember that now
<amjjawad> okay, I hope I won't forget these points
<amjjawad> okay, must fade away
<satya164> also, I cannot post from the page, can I?
<amjjawad> can't resist anymore
<satya164> G+ page
<amjjawad> I guess
<amjjawad> you can
<satya164> I don't see it in my accounts
<amjjawad> I will double check that
<amjjawad> O_o
<amjjawad> refresh maybe?
<amjjawad> it is not on the account
<satya164> I just got a ntification about moderator in the community
<amjjawad> you need to click that icon on the top right
<satya164> I know
<amjjawad> let me check
<satya164> ok
<amjjawad> coz u didn't accept the invite
<amjjawad> it is showing pendning
<amjjawad> pending*
<satya164> ooh
<satya164> :)
<satya164> I'll
<satya164> thanks
<satya164> gn8
<amjjawad> I removed you and re-added you
<amjjawad> good night ZzZz
<amjjawad> cya everyone
<satya164> bye
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-13
<kunil> hi
<kunil> anyone there to help me???
<kunil> hello?
<LinDol> hi all :)
<LinDol> good evening
<LinDol> hi again :)
<jjjoooeee> has anyone else seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-gnome/+bug/1473154 -- downgrading mutter/gnome-shell/gnomedesktop/gnome-control-center packages seems to have fixed, but i haven't narrowed down which is the culprit
<feneco_> hello
<feneco_> any issues related to skype on ubuntu gnome 15?
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-14
<LinDol> hi all :)
<winlinuxmatt> has anyone had any success with Steam on Ubuntu Gnome 14.04? What did you do to fix the issues? I have tried updating the intel drivers and trying a different display driver such as wayland
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-15
<LinDol> hi all
<stiv2k> darkxst: :(
<darkxst> stiv2k, whats up
<stiv2k> darkxst: i think it did get built
<stiv2k> those files
<stiv2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11858700/
<darkxst> stiv2k, try 6
<darkxst> I tested locally both 3.16 and 3.18 and both build fine here, so if it still doesnt work, perhaps you are missing some build-dep
<stiv2k> you asked me if gstrtsp-mashal.c and .h were built
<stiv2k> actually no i dont think they were built..
<darkxst> stiv2k, 3.16 or 3.18 moduleset"?
<stiv2k> how do i find that out
<darkxst> in .jhbuildrc
<darkxst> the marshal stuff was removed from 3.18
<stiv2k> i dont think i have a .jhbuildrc?
<darkxst> in your homefolder?
<darkxst> there may also be a /etc/jhbuild.conf but that seem rather empty on my system
<darkxst> apparently it doesnt require a config for default anymore
<darkxst> so I guess your getting 3.18
<darkxst> try the build again when it fails select option 6
<darkxst> jhbuild buildone -afc gst-plugins-base
<darkxst> though did you not make a config file to change the prefix?
<stiv2k> darkxst: i followed this https://wiki.gnome.org/HowDoI/Jhbuild
<darkxst> did you create a ~/.config/jhbuildrc?
<stiv2k> no
<darkxst> run jhbuild info gst-plugins-base
<darkxst> and look for Git Branch line
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-16
<wind6> hey I'm trying to make a partition to install ubuntu gnome on my ssd
<wind6> but when i shrink the volume it only gives me 24-25gb when i have over 110gb free
<wind6> am i doing something wrong?
<wind6> do i need to format the whole drive (remove windows7) and then make the partition? is there another way to do it?
<notnola> Hello friends. I seem to have a bit of an issue getting a single microphone input to work with multiple programs
<notnola> For instance,  if I have an instance of Firefox, and load a Flash based chat program, my microphone works flawlessly. But if while I am in the flash chat and load Teamspeak, my microphone fails to work in Teamspeak. The same thing happens if I load Teamspeak first(it works), and now the flash chat does not.
<notnola> Any help would be appreciated - I await your responses.
<notnola> Also note - this is a very Vanilla, I have only installed a few other programs; none of witch I think would effect this. I am unsure if WebcamStudio's kernel module (v4l2-loopback) would have any effect on this.
<darkxst> notnola, there is currently no device sharing for webcams
<notnola> I am not worried about webcam's.
<notnola> It's the microphone, maybe I wasn't clearn.
<notnola> clear*.
<notnola> In one sentence; I can not use the same input device in multiple programs in a single instance.
<darkxst> that should work if its going through pulseaudio
<notnola> From what I read in Arch's Wiki (I was having issues within Manjaro as well) that Adobe Flash does not have native support for pulseaudio.
<notnola> Maybe the fact that Flash is requests hardware level access (ALSA right?) and that is blocking PulseAudio from working.
<notnola> But wouldn't it work if I loaded Teamspeak (I have it set to use Pulse) and than load Flash? That should knock Teamspeak off, and force Adobe Flash to work. Or am I thinking about this in the wrong light?
<darkxst> notnola, if flash access ALSA directly it will block pulseaudio from accessing microphone
<notnola> Well, I just tested - After setting Teamspeak to use Pulse Audio - Teamspeak works; but keeping Teamspeak open and loading the Flash Chat - the flash chat does not pick up my microphone.
<notnola> Oh, why do I always seem to fall into the XY Problem? :(
<darkxst> notnola, you can only have one or the other, not both
<darkxst> if you have 2 pulseaudio apps they can share microphone
<notnola> There must be a solution for this. I can not be the only one who is not pleased with this. Haha.
<darkxst> this is the reason that pulseaudio was invented!
<darkxst> it wouldnt be a problem if flash used that!
<notnola> I found an forum post about forcing flash to use Pulse - I just changed my conf and am rebooting. I will report back if it works! Thanks for leading me to the water!
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-17
<notnola> Nope. It is still broken darkxst
<darkxst> notnola, if its really using pulse, it should work
<notnola> Well accoring to what ever the default gui sound manager comes with Ubuntu-Gnome 15, the modified conf did not work as "plugin-container" (Adobe Flash in FireFox) is using ALSA.
<notnola> Humm at least I know what to search for now!
<LinDol_phone> hi :)
<notnola> Hello LinDol_phone.
<LinDol_phone> notnola, Thank you :)
<notnola> You're welcome. I'm new here - Seeking support for my Microphone issues.
<LinDol_phone> Welcome to ubuntu gnome.
<LinDol_phone> :)
<notnola> Well, installing Chrome and using Pepperflash instead of Firefox and Adobe Flash seems to have "fixed" my issue...
<LinDol_phone> Unfortunately, I dont help you becayse,
<LinDol_phone> *because
<LinDol_phone> I am newbie
<reborn> what's system requirement for Gnome3?
<felixis> Is it possible that ubuntu gnome has applications installed as in fedora, where you can remove anything without affecting packages like ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<firf> Hey all
<firf> I'm trying to get Gnome 3.16 on Ubuntu 14.04.2, I've tried to install it via the gnome3-staging PPA and the ubuntu-gnome-packaging/shell-3.16 PPA, gnome3-staging got me to 3.12.2 from 3.10, but I was unable to connect to the shell-3.16 PPA
<notnola> firf, I am not sure how well the end result will be
<notnola> but if you take a copy of Ubuntu-Gnome 14.04 and burn the ISO to a CD or Flash drive, there is an option
<notnola> to modify your current install, while keeping all of your files and whatnot
<notnola> Try that?
<firf> From a live-CD you mean?
<firf> I've tried 3.16 on other distributions and it was fine, and I miss some of the new the features, it's possible it'd make 14.04.2 buggy though.
<firf> I haven't checked the Ubuntu-Gnome PPA's specifically, but it looks like the Gnome PPA
<firf> ...doesn't have 3.16 (sorry typo)
<firf> 3.12.2 is the latest on 14.04.2 that I was able to get, on 15.04 it's 3.14. I don't think anyone has packaged it, so I thought I would check here on what I could try.
<firf> Gnome IRC sent me here instead :-)
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-18
<LinDol> hi all
<LinDol> good morning :)
<firf> Hey all
<LinDol> firf, hi :)
<firf> I was trying to install gnome 3.16 on my system Ubuntu Gnome 14.04.2 earlier today with no luck. D: Maybe you might know? Gnome-Shell IRC told me to come here instead
<firf> There's no official package for it so far as I know.
<ahoneybun> firf: most of 3.16 is in 15.04
<ahoneybun> I doubt it will be backported to 14.04
<firf> Is there a way to install in manually? I wouldn't understand what that entails.
<firf> I want 14.04 for it's stability and would like to have 3.16 or newer for the features.
<firf> Upgrading gnome might make it buggy, but I'd like to try
<Noskcaj> firf, I think jhbuild is your best option to get 3.16 on 14.04
<Noskcaj> !jhbuild
<Noskcaj> ok, we don't have a ubot command for that.
<firf> :P
<Noskcaj> https://wiki.gnome.org/GnomeLove/BuildGnome
<LinDol> um.. I think 14.04 doesn't have PPA for gnome 3.16
<LinDol> um..
<LinDol> Wow, Building manual?
<firf> Yeah, there's no PPA. Not through Gnome-Shell or from the official repos
<firf> I'm tempted. I've never built an app though, closest I got was building Chromium for Fedora.
<firf> Is it hard?
<Noskcaj> it should just be a case of following the instructions there
<Noskcaj> the reason for building from scratch is a number of libraries gnome needs aren't in 14.04
<firf> Yeah
<firf> Makes sense
<Noskcaj> If you don't need 14.04 for something else, 15.04 with ppa, or 15.10 both work fairly well
<firf> With jhbuild, would I have to run "jhbuild run gnome-shell --replace" every time I start up my system?
<stiv2k> darkxst:
<stiv2k> ibus-libpinyin wants libpinyin >= 1.1.0 but i only have 1.0.0
<lindol> um..
<lindol> When I use dual screen on my machine, How can I move application window to other side screen by short cut?
<lindol> because When I hit Ctrl + Super(Windows key) + Allow key, Applicaion window was moving just in a screen.
<lindol> Who anybody has a tip for this? T_T
<darkxst> stiv2k, you can probably skip that
<darkxst> lindol, shift+super+left/right
<darkxst> or do you mean move from left to right of one monitor? if so, I don't think that is possible
<lindol> darkxst, Thank you for your tip :)
<lindol> With your tip, I can move something that I want to other screen ;)
<lindol> Thank you.
<darkxst> stiv2k, some of the modules that get built are really only soft dependencies and can often be skipped
<darkxst> although once you skip a module, you will need to use jhbuild buildone gnome-control-center (and possibly likewise for anything g-c-c complains is missing)
<krbtgt> so... does Exchange in online accounts work?
<krbtgt> Evolution ignores it, and Contacts goes "LALALALA can't hear you"
<krbtgt> i've added an ownCloud account and it doesn't want that either
#ubuntu-gnome 2015-07-19
<LinDol> good morning
<darkxst> LinDol, hi
<LinDol> :)
<lindol> I think 'Ubuntu Partitioning' of Installation page link is broken on our WIKI.
<lindol> in this 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/Installation' page
<Ketsuban> I'm using Hexchat from the repositories. Since the day before yesterday, connecting to some IRC servers (Freenode, synIRC) with SSL enabled gives me the error * Connection failed ((336151575) error:14094417:SSL routines:SSL3_READ_BYTES:sslv3 alert illegal parameter). I don't really know what I'm doing; how can I get this to work without merely connecting without SSL (as I'm doing at the moment)?
<thagabe> HELP!
<thagabe> I have a system76 computer that uses gtx 980m and when i install the drivers the brightness control doesnt work how do i get it working? (im using gnome 3.16 using the unstable ppa)
<krbtgt> lrn2wait
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-18
<LinDol> hi all
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-19
<HerbY_NL2> Hello, I have a new installation of ubuntu gnome 16.04. When I press alt left or alt right my session is locked and I find myself on tty1. Google doesn't have the answer. Anyone here?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-20
<flexiondotorg> o/
<flexiondotorg> Just wondering how the Ubuntu GNOME 16.04.1 image testing is going.
<jbicha> flexiondotorg: well we still have gnome-maps on the image
<flexiondotorg> Ah, OK.
<pchoo> Does anyone know if there has been progress on the issue with nvidia proprietary drivers in 16.04 ?
<fleetfox> which one
<fleetfox> i'm using them for a while seems stable
<fleetfox> at least for my chip
<pchoo> fleetfox: I've got an optimus based laptop, and installing the nvidia drivers stops gdm from loading (i.e. I get a black screen after bios)
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-21
<delac> Using 16.04. Setting users language from Settings is not respected. Every user will inherit the language setting of the login screen. Format setting does work. Any way around this?
<josephpagoda-lap> what's the recommended way for me to add something to my path in ubuntu gnome?
<jbicha> josephpagoda-lap: I would try askubuntu.com
<josephpagoda-lap> i know of a few ways to do it
<josephpagoda-lap> but I was hoping for the best way :)
<jbicha> http://askubuntu.com/q/60218/1579 looks like the top-rated answer
<josephpagoda-lap> i'll try that out
 * josephpagoda-lap hopes he will rise victorious
<josephpagoda-lap> :)
<delac> Using 16.04. Setting users language from Settings is not respected. Every user will inherit the language setting of the login screen. Format setting does work. Any way around this?
<linux_unix-10> Hello!
<linux_unix-10> How do I change the background of the login screen (gdm3)? I can't find the option in GNOME Tweak and the solutions online were for older GNOME 3 releases (mine is 3.16).
<linux_unix-10> *3.18
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-22
<damolima> I have two wifi cards, how can I make network manager use saved networks for both?
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-23
<LinDol> hi all
<solartech> I’m curious, did anyone else experience issues with booting Ubuntu 16.04 right after shutting down recently?  I did not update software myself, but two machines of different types stopped booting for me yesterday with the same OS (Ubuntu GNOME 16.04).
<solartech> Booting to a previous kernel gives the same result.  It’s as if GDM is failing to start but the logs don’t appear to be there (dmesg shows nothing)
<solartech> Two completely different machines as well (macbook pro retina & desktop pc), no software installed on either one unless an update was installed while I restarted
#ubuntu-gnome 2016-07-24
<LinDol> hi all
<plugaru> Hi guys
<plugaru> When the update from 16.04 to 16.04.1 will be available via Update Manager?
<LinDol> hi :)
<LinDol> I think it is right, it will be advised by Updater.
<LinDol> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME/Upgrade
<LinDol> update manger will offer you
<plugaru> Someone updated from Update Manager now?
<LinDol> i am not yet
<LinDol> See u again, have a great night :)
<plugaru> thanks
#ubuntu-gnome 2017-07-17
<cores> i restarted the laptop and the problem seems to have mysteriously gone away
<jbicha> yes, restarting is a workaround for that bug
<cores> interesting
<cores> i restarted for a completely different reason and just gave it a shot when the machine came back up
<cores> my new SSD makes restarting a breeze
<cores> jbicha, as far as filing the bug, i'm not sure where to even begin
<cores> and i don't even know if i can repro
<jbicha> ubuntu-bug gnome-shell
<cores> ok i guess thats a start
